# مناجم الحديد



## عصام977 (11 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم
ارجو من المهندسين الاعزاء اعلامي عن مواقع مادة الحديد في الاردن
مع خالص تحياتي للجميع 
مع الشكر


----------



## اياد الكوز (19 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم
الظاهر انه طلبك صعب على المهندسين 
ماحد قادر يجاوبك


----------



## عصام977 (19 يوليو 2006)

شكرا يا اخ اياد 
لانك انتا الوحيد اللي عبرتني


----------



## eng.samra group (21 يوليو 2006)

لو عايز فين فى مصر انا ممكن اساعدك


----------



## hazm mohammed (1 أغسطس 2006)

اخ سامر لو ممكن ايميلك محتاج اراسلك من عليه


لا داعي لإستخدام البريد الإلكتروني ويمكنك التواصل من خلال الملتقى​


----------



## عبد القوى حماد (12 أغسطس 2006)

ايوه يا عصام انتظر منى رد فى المساء عن مناجم الحديد فى الاردن
مهندس محمد احمد عبد القوى حماد


----------



## اياد الكوز (14 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم
يا مهندس محمد نحن في انتظارك


----------

